# How are you spending your tax refund?



## MontanaLon (Mar 9, 2020)

Just looking for ideas to "invest" some of my tax refund in tools and want to hear what everyone else is planning or already done.

@DavidR8 you may want to turn away now, this could be expensive.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 9, 2020)

Its already spent. I plan it out that I have to pay about $100 each tax time. Why give the govt a free loan?


----------



## martik777 (Mar 9, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> Just looking for ideas to "invest" some of my tax refund in tools and want to hear what everyone else is planning or already done.
> 
> @DavidR8 you may want to turn away now, this could be expensive.


I use mine to add to my RRSP (401k) to reduce next yr's taxable income so I don't need to pay any tax or to get more benefits based on income


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 10, 2020)

Mine is applied to next year's taxes


----------



## higgite (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm not spending mine. I'm living vicariously through DavidR8 and luxige.  

Tom


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 10, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Its already spent. I plan it out that I have to pay about $100 each tax time. Why give the govt a free loan?


Right on!!
What tax refund??


----------



## macardoso (Mar 10, 2020)

My "refund" was putting a check in the mail to Uncle Sam.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 10, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> @DavidR8 you may want to turn away now, this could be expensive


----------



## Janderso (Mar 10, 2020)

What refund?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2020)

What is this refund thing you speak of?


----------



## MontanaLon (Mar 10, 2020)

Well, I have 3 kids and am basically working poor so my tax liability is quite low. I should get about $4,000 back this year. Last year was $5,000 and I spent a chunk of it on the lathe and mill. 

I also have a mileage check for around $5,000 coming at some point. For last quarter of last year and at the end of the month should have about the same about of mileage to turn in. My employer is slow to pay though so might take until summer to get them.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> What refund?


You said it


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2020)

Tax Refund?????  I got one of those many many years ago.  These days I get to write them a check.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 10, 2020)

I spent mine yesterday . Got 3.5 gallons of diesel for the Kubota .


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 10, 2020)

No refund for us either.  Writing a check for the 5th or 6th year in a row.

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 10, 2020)

On the plus side, I've made over $3K in the last 90 days selling reproduction manuals for Erector sets on eBay.  I'd printed up a slug of them around 10 years ago, stack about 3 feet high.  Finally got around to putting them together and throwing them on eBay.  That money is going towards a vertical band saw upgrade.  Looking for a DoAll 20" - 26" saw with a blade welder.

Bruce


----------



## M.T. Pockets (Mar 10, 2020)

A PM-833TV 

I installed solar on my house last year and installed a new roof with it so I got a very big chunk of change back. I put what's left over in my new car fund although I still need to buy a DRO for the new mill...


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 10, 2020)

I will be aggressively filling out my "Hello Kitty" collection. Mike








*                             Amazon's           Choice                               Customers shopped Amazon's Choice for…     *




                               "hello kitty"


 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty & Friends Super Soft Huggable 9" Plush -                                  *

_4.8 out of 5 stars_                                         58                                  

 

$7.99                                


                               "hello kitty backpack"


 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Pink Bows 16" Backpack Back to School Essentials Set                                  *

_4.0 out of 5 stars_                                         63                                  

 

$14.99                                


                               "sanrio"


 


 
*                                         Sanrio Hello Kitty earbubs/earphone case                                  *

_4.8 out of 5 stars_                                         10                                  
                               "hello kitty blanket"


 


 
*                                         EIIORPO Cartoon Hello Kitty Sherpa Throw Blanket Super Soft Cozy Plush Fleece Blanket for Bed Couch Chair Baby Crib Living Room(40"X 55", Hello Kitty)                                  *

_4.5 out of 5 stars_                                         272                                  
 





*                Shop by category     *








                                Toys & Games            






                                Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry            






                                Home & Kitchen            






                                Beauty & Personal Care            
 





 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Inspired Stemless Wine Glass White Wine Red Wine Glass                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         83                                  

 
$11.00                                

    $5.99 shipping 



 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Light Up Lamp LED Personalized Hello Kitty with Script Name Light Engraved Table Lamp, Our Newest Feature - It's Wow, with Remote, 16 Color Options, Dimmer, Free Engraved, Great Gift                                  *

_3.9 out of 5 stars_                                         14                                  

More Buying Choices
$39.00                                 (1 new offer)            



 


 
*                                         PUMA Kids Baby Girl's Suede Classic x Hello Kitty (Toddler)                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         1                                  

 
$49.95                                

    FREE Delivery for Prime members 



 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Jeep Skull Vinyl Decal Sticker (HJ-03) (Orange, 3 inches x 2.3 inches)                                  *

 
$2.00                                

    $3.49 shipping 



 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty & Friends Coloring Book (1)                                  *
by Various

_4.8 out of 5 stars_                                         132                                  

                                Paperback            

$12.71                            
$16.99                                

                    Get it as soon as Thu, Mar 12 

More Buying Choices
$7.11                                 (45 used & new offers)            



 


 
*                                         Suitcase Stickers Hello Kitty Computer Stickers Cute Cartoon PVC Decal Stickers For Laptop Vinyl Stickers Pack Waterproof Stickers For Water Bottles Flat Hello Kitty Sticker Pack KT Cat 100 Pcs                                  *

 
$11.99                                

    $5.17 shipping 



 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Retro Logo Raglan Baseball Tee                                  *

_4.1 out of 5 stars_                                         9                                  

 
$23.99                                





 


 
*                                         Dust Mask, Washable Outdoor Breathable UV-Proof Warm Windproof Mask, Unisex Hello Kitty                                  *

 
$15.99                                

    $7.99 shipping 



 


 
*                                         Diaper Bag Backpack - Black and Pink Hello Kitty Multifunction Waterproof Travel Backpack Maternity Baby Nappy Changing Bags                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         2                                  

 
$44.39                                

    $7.98 shipping 



 


 
*                                         Tooniforms by Cherokee Women's V-Neck Hello Kitty Print Scrub Top XX-Large Print                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         1                                  

 
$34.92                                



 


 
*                                         LCXjj Hello Kitty Multifunction Travel Makeup Case,Professional Cosmetic Makeup Bag Organizer Makeup Boxes,Toiletry Jewelry for Women                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         1                                  

More Buying Choices
$20.99                                 (1 new offer)            



 


 
*                                         Hello Kitty Baby Big Girls 4-Pack Booties - multi, one size                                  *

_5.0 out of 5 stars_                                         1


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## erikmannie (Mar 10, 2020)

If I get a refund, it will go towards saving for a much larger lathe.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 10, 2020)

that's a lot of Hello Kitty.

I'm giving mine right back to Uncle Sam for USCIS to process my I-485 forms. And then some.


----------



## RYAN S (Mar 11, 2020)

I am going to pay off one of my wife’s student loans with ours!!


----------



## aliva (Mar 11, 2020)

You mean you people in the U S actually get money back from Trump!
Here in Canada , you work ,get paid, send the government all the money, what they don't want they may send it back


----------



## chips&more (Mar 11, 2020)

If you have a refund coming? Or maybe send the government money? Maybe your portfolio is not balanced? Should be as close to “0” as possible.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's only money, the more you have the more you want, . My family, friends, pets and hobby's make me a rich man,I have enough.


----------



## M.T. Pockets (Mar 11, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> It's only money, the more you have the more you want, . My family, friends, pets and hobby's make me a rich man,I have enough.



Sounds like what someone who isn't getting a tax refund would say...


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 12, 2020)

M.T. Pockets said:


> Sounds like what someone who isn't getting a tax refund would say...


True, I haven't received a tax refund since I retired in 2013, but I'm an old hippy, and money really does not matter that much to me as long as I have enough.  However, if I ever do end up with a lot of money I have a dandy name for my yacht: FILTHY LUCRE.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 12, 2020)

Wish the story had a happier ending for me.  Happened to hit CL for DoAll band saw and this popped up about 80 miles from me.  The listing had been up 12 hours; called and spoke to the seller.  Unfortunately for me, he had someone on their way to look at it.  He told me the guy had offered him $300.  I told him it was well worth the $1000 he was asking.  He called me last evening to say it had sold to "Mr. $300" for $1000.

Bruce


----------



## higgite (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, it looks like my hopes for spending my refund check have been flushed down the toilet. I was planning on spending it to stock up on toilet paper, but there seems to have been a run on it and local store shelves have been wiped out.
(Pardon all the puns, but they are so easy with some subjects)

Tom


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 12, 2020)

I alway had things set so that I would have to write Uncle Sam a small (<$100) check.  Being retired now, on SS and doing some small jobs on the side, I'm still  making adjusts to get back to paying a small check.


----------



## ELHEAD (Mar 13, 2020)

Exactly what is a " Tax Refund". After more than 30 yrs. self-employed I am oblivious to the abstract concept of tax refund. Seems like taxes are something I have paid and not something I got back. Overpayments have always been rolled forward never refunded.
Dave


----------



## MattM (Mar 17, 2020)

My check covers a lot of refunds.


----------

